# ED facility billing help



## pnezezon (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Our ED is looking to see if anyone has built or used a template type of form to build or establish facility E&M codes that they would be willing to share.  We think that we may be undercoding and would like to find a better template for facility billing.  Also, are there any reports on the facility side that compare ED E&M codes such as the one that the government does for the physician with the average percentage of 99285's 99284's, 99283's etc.

Thanks,
Paula


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 9, 2010)

all that we use are the ACEP guidelines.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 9, 2010)

We developed a point system to use in the ER which is very close to one that was propsed early on by CMS.


----------



## ringalls (Mar 10, 2010)

We use the point system and have found that it works better the ACEP system.
The Director of the ER nursing developmental it and   I would be happy to e-mail you a copy
Please e-mail at rfitzgerld@yahoo.com
Good Luck
Robin Ingalls-Fitzgerald CCS, CPC, FCS, CEMC, CEDC


----------



## Nancy Peavler (Mar 10, 2010)

Our hospital developed a template to use. We tried the point system and it took too long and did not give a consistant Facility Level when the same chart was given to 5 different coder. We ended up with several different Levels. The template we use is a combination of the ACEP and examples of what might be expected to fall in each area. With a Mock RAC audit we scored consistantly with what the auditor did. I will be glad to share it with you just shoot me an email to nancy.buchanan@sjmc.org.


----------

